# Where did you buy your PK380?



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

The largest gun store we have here locally has great inventory on virtually every make and model handgun/rifle/shotgun that you can think of. The only problem is, they know they are the largest and most popular retailer and mark their prices UP accordingly, and then treat people like idiots when they ask questions. Apparently in order to buy anything here you have to walk in, know exactly what you want already, not ask any questions, and be prepared to pay well over full retail. Oh, and don't come back if you have any issues. Not the type of place I prefer to do business with.

So, in my quest to not only FIND a new Walther PK380, but to actually come across one at least priced at market retail or below (a guy can dream, right?) where have any of you found your Walther PK380's? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

jfmartin25 said:


> The largest gun store we have here locally has great inventory on virtually every make and model handgun/rifle/shotgun that you can think of. The only problem is, they know they are the largest and most popular retailer and mark their prices UP accordingly, and then treat people like idiots when they ask questions. Apparently in order to buy anything here you have to walk in, know exactly what you want already, not ask any questions, and be prepared to pay well over full retail. Oh, and don't come back if you have any issues. Not the type of place I prefer to do business with.
> 
> So, in my quest to not only FIND a new Walther PK380, but to actually come across one at least priced at market retail or below (a guy can dream, right?) where have any of you found your Walther PK380's? Any help would be appreciated!


First of all let me say that I agree 100% with you about the attitudes of people in the retail gun market. They try to bully customers and make fun between each other about the "stupid" question you just asked.
I'm 61 years old and have just gotten into handguns for self defense and every time I go the the gun shop range I get over anxious because I know I'm going to be bullied them for some reason. My experience over the last year with these people is the bigger they are the worst they are.

I'm sorry but I can't recommend any shop for what you want, you may have to order it because inventories at gun shops have a lot of plastic guns in 9mm, 40 & 45. And, they stock what they can sell, quickly.
Jack


----------



## ClydeUlmer (Jan 30, 2010)

If there are any Academy Sports stores in your area, you might give them a try. I saw a PK380 in the display case at my local store just yesterday. At less than MSRP.

Clyde


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw a few on Bud's Gun shop recently.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bud's $339 right now.


----------



## ZEDDICUS (Mar 18, 2010)

gander mt.had one yesterday. got mine at the great ootdoor store here in jackson tn about two months ago.


----------

